# new here and fairly new to golf...again have a few questions



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

i am new here and still getting aquainted with the forum. i am 33 years old and am wanting to get back into golf. i used to play quite some years ago but gave the sport up to tournament bass fishing. now after being out of the fishing game for a while because of getting burnt out i am now wanting to get back into golf.
like i had said i have played in the past but wasnt very good back then either. i started with a friend that was an ok player and helped me get started. like i have said it has been years since i have played and wasnt very good back then and i know it was from lack of proper teaching. i do have some friends now that are very good players that i am hopeing to get some help from. with that said on to my questions.
in my searching for a set of clubs i have found a guy that i am trying to work a deal with for a set of clubs. he is more into fishing now than playing golf so i am working a trade with him for a full set of Ping G10 clubs with bag,driver,woods and 3-SW irons. they are a stiff flex which from what i have read and searched around on is better for a new player. and in more research going on the Ping website going by my height and wrist to floor measurement the lie angle that it says is best for me is the black dot standard. the clubs he has are a yellow dot which is a 1.5 degree upright. my question is how much will i notice this? and can it be corrected to get the proper lie angle to fit me?
my thinking right now at the point if i can get the trade deal done is to get the clubs and play them for a while save up some cash and sell them or trade them in later on for a better set of clubs that fit me better after i get a little better at the game where i would notice a fitted set of clubs more at that point than now.
so i wanted to come on here and ask your alls opinion of it and see what you all thought since you all know more than i do by far.

Thanks in advance 

Luke


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Regular shafts are better for people with slower swing speeds and stiff is better for people with faster swing speeds. Are these custom fitted clubs you are getting? Has your swing been analysed?


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

no i havent ever had anything analized in any way whatso ever.
like i said im still pretty green with all this stuff


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah fising almost Salmon season here  can't wait.

Back to the clubs though. Well I think the regular shafts would be the best idea for your game because when I just started up I had a stiff shaft on my driver and I was losing distance through using it. The more speed you have in your swing the more the shaft will flex. I would recommend regular though until you get your swing analysed.

All standard clubs are for the average height of about 5ft 10 so if you are smaller than this or taller custom fitted clubs can be the ooption for you.

As you say the only way to gauge how good they will be for your game is to be out there and playing with them. I hope it woorks out and if it doesn't you can always come back and ask more questions.


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

What im thinking is trying to get them since its a nice set of compleate clubs that are a good name brand that really wont have a ton of cash out of my pocket...play them for a while and then sell them or trade them in for a set that fits me better...at least thats what my thinking is at this point


----------



## Tincup! (Aug 21, 2011)

Read Ben Hogan's book on fundamentals of golf and adapt what he says to what your body can do in terms of flexibility. Clubs important but there are so many great options for folks that are learning or re-learning the game that you need to just try them out to see what feels good to you. But my main point is the clubs should not be your number one focus...it should be the basics of the swing. Also, I strongly suggest enjoying some adult beverages when you play golf...keeps the muscles loose and dulls the disappointments


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

well i ended up going back and forth with the guy a little today and did make a trade for these clubs. so now i do have a nice set of Ping G10 irons 3-PW, G10 driver, Taylormade 5 wood, Cleveand 56* wedge,Ping bag, and 2-3 doz new balls. 
i think this will be a good set to get me started again. i should have them by the middle of next week i am hopeing so i can get to the driving range and get some pratice in. i absolutly cant wait to get to playing again. with the holiday weekend comming up im planning on going to one of the local courses here. its only 9 holes but is a pretty decent course and on mondays it only costs for the cart fee for all day play...wife is going to go with me so im looking forward to that.
and that same weekend maybe on the Saturday im planning on going up to visit a few of the semi local golf shops like Golf Galexy and Golf Smith.


----------



## fuimanu (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Luke when I first started out playing golf I went straight to my golf pro shop,he's the one is going to sell you a starter set and depend how strong or weak you hit the ball,the pro will know these guys know their trade,he will sell you a second hand set that fits your height and strength,until you are ready for a new one good luck 
fuimanu from downunder NZL..

Save Money on Expensive Golf Lessons.
http://mauaetuale.bizonline.hop.clickbank.net


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely the best place to start with new clubs is the driving range. Always look to work at new things on the driving range or practice area. It is a good swap you got right there  Does the set have a putter LukeD? Remember you are allowed 14 clubs in your bag if you ever join a club getting yourself another wedge might be a good idea, something to fill the pitching wedge 48*-sand wedge 56* like a gap wedge or approach wedge.

I don't want to get you thinking to much right now just get out there and enjoy yourself first


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

im excited to get back to playing for sure Sam...the set does not have a putter at all...im going to try and pick up a cheap one today to at least get to playing some next week. the club we have here in town has a nice driving range as well as a nice putting green. going to try and go over there some after work and get a little bit of pratice in before going to play then hopefully some of it will start to come back to me...which im sure it will.
i thought about picking up another wedge but ill play a little while before i get to that point and figure out which wedge i want to get.
the Approach Wedge is something i know nothing about...back a few years ago when i was playing quite a bit all i had then was SW and PW....never had anything other than that...so the Approach wedge i know nothing about or its uses


----------



## Sam Snead (Aug 18, 2011)

You never lose it lol It seems weird a set of clubs without a putter what happened to it? Is he holding it back? lol 

Yeah its true sand wedge and pitching wedge was all i knew about 8 years a go which is fine for chipping and short little pitches to the green. The approach wedge and gap wedge is about 52-53* which means you have extra options. Adding the approach wedge to my bag helped my game I was always stuck around the 80-100 yard mark so I was would either force my lob wedge or chop down on my pitching wedge which to be honest had some success but not much


----------



## LukeD (Aug 24, 2011)

i dont know what happend to the putter the guy had or if maybe he used one of his buddys or what. dont think hes holding it out on my since he hasnt played in over a year and he is also giveing me around 100 new balls of diffrent kinds from Pro V1s to Noodles and Fuzz balls...said he has dozens he is putting in there as well.
i can see the benifit of having a few other wedges so ill be looking to pick some of them up as well as a matching set of woods...the set has a Taylormade burner 3 wood that i might get rid of to get a set of Ping Woods. also picked up a cheap putter yesterday in the used bin at Golfsmith for $10 took it to the putting green at one of the courses today and putted for about an hour and was starting to get a feel for it again..was sinking some nice puts from about 20-25' at the longest...but missed more than i made but a lot were set up well for a 2 put so i was happy with that.
hopeing to get the clubs in the middle of the week then gonna hit the driving range for a few days and then off to the course probably sunday and monday.


----------

